
Debian 10.0 “Buster” Released - JNRowe
https://www.debian.org/releases/stable/
======
JNRowe
The press release is currently missing, but you can still dive in to the
release notes while you wait on `dist-upgrade` or your new image to download.

~~~
thekyle
Press release is up:
[https://www.debian.org/News/2019/20190706](https://www.debian.org/News/2019/20190706)

HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20372855](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20372855)

